# Wet Hair



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking of going as Norman Bate's victim in the shower scene. Does anyone know of a hair product that makes your hair look wet but is not a disaster to remove. Thanks


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd think hair gel would do. Think early 2000s: use too much gel and then don't do anything else with it except maybe comb through. Used to see lots of both men and women with that look.

Something like a leave-in conditioner, coconut oil or other conditioning oils would also give a wet look, but might be messier and harder to get out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO NOT USE VASELINE!!

I remember a girl in high school back in the 80s was trying to punk out her hair & put Vaseline in it & I think it took her 2 weeks to get that crap outta her hair!!

There's plenty of spiking/molding/wax products out there & gels that will give you that effect. Just check out a Walgreens/CVS/Walmart or even the local grocery store to get any of it. The Tigi line has some major stiffening stuff on the market but I'm not sure how wet it looks but it holds.

Here's a Cosmo article about this look & how to achieve it. It was big on the runways for spring/summer 2013. Who knew? 
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/hairstyles-beauty/beauty-blog/how-to-wear-the-wet-hair-look


----------



## WeepingAngel (Oct 12, 2013)

Cheap hair gel. Like the LA Looks from the dollar store. Just use a lot, it will retain the wet look, and if that's not enough use some cheap hair shine stuff to keep the wet look. Should come out with one washing but if not,buss some dawn dish soap, guarantee that'll strip it out in one try. 
I use olive oil in my hair (keeps it softer and it's almost waist length) and use a little dawn if it's not washing out well.


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was actually thinking of Vaseline, but no longer.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hair gel on wet hair. Also mabe a tad bit of biosilk .


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Plain old creme rinse should do the trick, and it is designed to wash out in the shower. Just leave it in.

I want to know what the rest of your costume is going to be. Will you carry around a shower curtain with rings?


----------

